# Canon Digital SLR, best to worst



## atp_design (Feb 22, 2008)

Im in the market for a Canon Digital SLR and am currently doing my own research into what is good and whats not so good etc. Bottom line is price and value for money.

Can someone please let me know what is the best Canon DSLR and whats at the other end of the scale. If this info has already been provided im happy to  look at the link. 

Cheers


----------



## SBlanca (Feb 22, 2008)

i wouldnt know whats the best/worst, but you could make an idea from the prices...

before i got my 400D i was told that for the price its the best, i trust the dude who told me and the camera is working very well for me so..


----------



## atp_design (Feb 22, 2008)

Another question, are Tamron lenses better than the standard Canon ones ?


----------



## usayit (Feb 22, 2008)

No way to answer that question....  Thats like assuming all Hondas are better than Toyotas...  You can argue that the Civic is better than the Corolla but you can't generalize by brand.

There are some Tamrons that will out perform the regular consumer level Canons and there are some that will out perform the Tamrons.   What I can say without a doubt is that the Canon line is much more diverse in its offerings than what Tamron has on their lineup.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

Bad and good always depends on the purpose it will be used for.

The 1Ds Mark III is certainly the current flagship of Canon. But for a  travel-shooter it might be too large and heavy.


----------



## Tayfun (Feb 22, 2008)

From your question I think that you are new to photography and cameras. So as this question seems not to have a true answer, I guess you will choose Canon EOS 400D (or can wait for 450D) if your brand selection is Canon. If your budget allows better you can jump to Canon EOS 40D which is upper level entrance DSLR. At the otherhand maybe you must spend more money for glass and at the beginning can buy lower price body.
About Tamron and Canon lens, not better or worse but Tamron make good and reasonable priced lenses also Sigma does. Canon has got very good lenses but are expensive. Also Canon lenses generally include optical stabilisation (IS) which is very usable option for photography. I own and like :hail:Tamron.
As a conclusion let me say that photographer makes the difference as anyone will agree I think. But my advice for you is to buy the better if you can


----------



## Mystwalker (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe Canon DSLR starts with XT and at the top is the 1DsMkIII.  I think pricing is about $400 through $8000 or something like that.

Never used/seen a Tamron lens so do not know if it's better then Canon.  Tamron lens cost less then Canon equavalent.  There is also Sigma which is probably same level as Tamron.

If you can wait a couple months (April?) there is a new Canon model coming out which should drop prices of XT & XTi - I believe it's called XSi.

For what I want to do, I consider the 40D best value - other models are too expensive, or fps is too low.  You have to make your own judgement on value.


----------

